# Anno 1404 Vendedig beendet sich selbst



## Wendigo (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich habe das Problem, dass sich das Spiel nach ca 10 min Spielen von selbst beendet. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Goldedition und verfügt über den aktuellen Patch. Die ständige Unterbrechung des Spielflusses ist doch recht nervig. Im Inet konnte ich irgendwie nichts hilfreiches finden.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Juni 2013)

Hast du es mal neu installiert?
Hast du alle aktuellen Treiber?


----------



## KastenBier (5. Juni 2013)

Ist bei mir auch des Öfteren schon vorgekommen. Laut einiger Statements im Internet passiert das, wenn die Saves eine gewisse Größe überschreiten.


----------



## Wendigo (5. Juni 2013)

Es passiert zwar immer noch, aber nach Neustart des Rechners hält sich das Beenden in Grenzen. Das mit der Savegamegröße kann nicht sein, da dies auch schon passiert ist, wenn ein Spiel neu gestartet bzw. nicht gespeichert wurde.

Treiber sind alle aktuell.


----------



## Skatch (9. Juli 2013)

Schau dir mal das hier an:
Patch gegen Crash 2 Desktop (NUR 64bit-Systeme von Vista und Win 7) | Forums


----------

